
Should I use www? - grey-area
https://dainty.domains/blog/6-should-i-use-www-or-not-in-a-domain-name
======
gvisoc
Now seriously, I only find useful to prepend www.* to my domain when I have
plenty other subdomains, as for instance a shop, a landing page (it'd be the
www), a blog and so on. If I only buy a domain to put a web (portfolio, blog
or whatever), I just leave it as it is. Maybe it's "wrong" regarding some
defacto rule, but I usually find it redundant when in the second case.

------
CharlesDodgson
when on the phone, I like to to tell people to go to 'whoo whoo whoo' then my
website domain, because that's a how a teacher in school used to talk about
web sites in class in the 90s and find it funny.

